# Авиация > Матчасть >  Авиационные ракеты

## FLOGGER

Вопрос по авиационным ракетам такой: кто может объяснить, с чем связан назначенный ресурс ракеты, ограничивающий её налет (имеется в виду на борту самолета) и кол-во взлетов/посадок? Причем цифры, по-моему, какие-то просто смешные: Х-58МЭ кол-во взлет/посадок=15, налет=75 часов, Х-31А: число взлет/посадок=10, налет=35 часов. это, что, взлетел 10 раз с Х-31А, сел, и ракету на помойку?
С чем связаны такие ограничения, кто объяснит?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

если включал "голову" - таки да
другое дело что выполняют "учебные пуски", со своими нюансами... 
Объяснит АВ-шник, скорее всего кулуарно :)

----------


## CINN

> ?
> С чем связаны такие ограничения, кто объяснит?


Там, как я понимаю, всё "одноразовое"- аппаратура, приводы, аккумуляторы и т.п. Т.е. имеющие ресурс "чтобы попасть"+ небольшой запас.

----------


## FLOGGER

Там ничего не написано про включал-выключал. Просто взлет-посадка, просто налет. Как я понимаю, эту бандуру можно ведь и просто так таскать, не включая ничего. Или это не так: подвесил-включай?

----------


## oleg_D

> Там ничего не написано про включал-выключал. Просто взлет-посадка, просто налет. Как я понимаю, эту бандуру можно ведь и просто так таскать, не включая ничего. Или это не так: подвесил-включай?


А смысл ее "просто так таскать"???
Для этого массо-габаритные макеты есть.
А если уж настоящую вешают, так это вакурат для учебного пуска и отработки навыков обращения с блоками и системами ракеты.
А она ведь в полете ничем не защищена не герметизирована, родимая, на нее и влажность и температуры низкие воздействуют, а там ведь все одноразовое, как правильно заметили.
Может еще мембранно-анероидные датчики какие, с ограниченым ресурсом...
А вдруг в бой?!!!
Так чтобы не отказала в самый ответсвенный момент ей минимальный ресурс и назначают.
В случае необходимости всегда можно определенное число ракет в партии отстрелять на учениях и ресурс то и продлить.

Олег.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А смысл ее "просто так таскать"???


Могу предположить, что и для психологической устойчивости экипажа.



> Для этого массо-габаритные макеты есть.


Мне кажется, что это все же разные вещи. Одно дело таскать просто железную чушку, другое-боевую ракету.  В "стрелялках" ты легко стреляешь в человека, а в реале?



> А если уж настоящую вешают, так это вакурат для учебного пуска и отработки навыков обращения с блоками и системами ракеты.


 *Только?* Или это лишь предположение?



> А она ведь в полете ничем не защищена не герметизирована, родимая, на нее и влажность и температуры низкие воздействуют, а там ведь все одноразовое, как правильно заметили.
> Может еще мембранно-анероидные датчики какие, с ограниченым ресурсом...


Но, тогда должен быть какой-то другой ресурс: по наработке, например. И при чем здесь тогда кол-во взлет\посадок?



> А вдруг в бой?!!!


Так она для этого и создавалась.



> Так чтобы не отказала в самый ответсвенный момент ей минимальный ресурс и назначают.


Все же я не понимаю, почему после 10 взлетов и посадок ракета должна отказать.



> В случае необходимости всегда можно определенное число ракет в партии отстрелять на учениях и ресурс то и продлить.
> Олег.


Можно, конечно.
P.S. Интересно, какой у них "календарь"?

----------


## muk33

Для продления ресурса назначаются контрольные испытания, никак не учения. Ведь для решения о продлении нужно обоснование, а для этого какие-то данные, обработка результатов и т.д. Все не так просто как кажется. А "возить" управляемые изделия (любые) без их запитывания просто запрещено, они так сломаются за один раз, от тряски, ускорений и перепадов. Там же и обогрев и гироскопчики всякие.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Для продления ресурса назначаются контрольные испытания, никак не учения.


Конечно.



> Ведь для решения о продлении нужно обоснование, а для этого какие-то данные, обработка результатов и т.д.


Несомненно.



> Все не так просто как кажется.


Кто б сомневался.



> А "возить" управляемые изделия (любые) без их запитывания просто запрещено,


Вот это уже конкретный ответ, за это спасибо.



> они так сломаются за один раз, от тряски, ускорений и перепадов.


Плохо, коли так.



> Там же и обогрев и гироскопчики всякие.


Ну, обогрев-то, понятно, включать нужно. А гироскопы-то зачем раскручивать? Это обязательное требование РЛЭ, НПП и пр.?

----------


## muk33

Это обязательное требование. Например координатор ГСН без питания просто висит, и при сотрясении бьется об упоры. При включенном питании он поднимается устанавливается (в большинстве случаев) по продольной оси. За счет гироскопов или (частный случай) в магнитном поле он компенсирует тряску, перегрузку (в разумных пределах) и не повреждается.

----------


## FLOGGER

muk33, спасибо за разъяснение, понемногу становится понятнее.

----------


## Lans2

такой вопрос - ТГСН Р-27Т и Р-27ЭТ обеспечивают захват цели на траектории?

----------


## Fighter

> такой вопрос - ТГСН Р-27Т и Р-27ЭТ обеспечивают захват цели на траектории?


 Конечно обеспечивают, есть специальный алгоритм поиска, а как ИК ГСН может захватить цель перед пуском, на дальности, скажем 15-20 км?

----------


## Lans2

> Конечно обеспечивают, есть специальный алгоритм поиска,


ок, спасибо, я так понимаю на ранних УРВВ (Р-40Т, Р-23/24) это тоже обеспечивалось?

----------


## Антон

> такой вопрос - ТГСН Р-27Т и Р-27ЭТ обеспечивают захват цели на траектории?





> Конечно обеспечивают, есть специальный алгоритм поиска,
> а как ИК ГСН может захватить цель перед пуском, на дальности, скажем 15-20 км?


Откуда информация?

----------


## Fighter

> Откуда информация?


 Из головы.

----------


## Chizh

> Из головы.


Вы ошибаетесь.
Нет у ракет Р-27Т/ЭТ возможности захвата в полете. Только на подвеске носителя, до пуска.

----------


## Lans2

> Вы ошибаетесь.
> Нет у ракет Р-27Т/ЭТ возможности захвата в полете. Только на подвеске носителя, до пуска.


выходит пуск на максимально возможную дальность (по энергетике) не возможен?

----------


## PPV

> выходит пуск на максимально возможную дальность (по энергетике) не возможен?


Ну почему? Некоторые цели, например, машины летающие на "хорошем сверхзвуке", типа МиГ-25/31, SR-71, очень хорошо "греются", и ТГСН видят их издалека и "без проблем"...

----------


## Chizh

> Ну почему? Некоторые цели, например, машины летающие на "хорошем сверхзвуке", типа МиГ-25/31, SR-71, очень хорошо "греются", и ТГСН видят их издалека и "без проблем"...


Совершенно верно.
А уж взлетающий Спейс Шаттл или Союз ГСН ракеты сможет захватить вероятно за несколько сотен километров. ;)

----------


## PPV

> Совершенно верно.
> А уж взлетающий Спейс Шаттл или Союз ГСН ракеты сможет захватить вероятно за несколько сотен километров. ;)


Ну, в отличие от Спейс Шаттла, SR-71 представлял собой вполне реальную цель для Су-27 в системе ПВО СССР, и с высокой степенью вероятности мог быть поражен в ППС именно при помощи Р-27ЭТ...

----------


## Fighter

> Вы ошибаетесь.
> Нет у ракет Р-27Т/ЭТ возможности захвата в полете. Только на подвеске носителя, до пуска.


Значит, при  загорании "ПР"  "27" в ППС на Д=18 км и высоте 5000, ИКГСН уже захватила цель? Да там кучевки до цели было выше 7000.

----------


## Sanych62

> Значит, при  загорании "ПР"  "27" в ППС на Д=18 км и высоте 5000, ИКГСН уже захватила цель?


 "ПР" - есть захват и цель находится в зоне разрешённых пусков. Т.е. ракета готова поразить цель. Разве не так?

----------


## Fighter

> "ПР" - есть захват и цель находится в зоне разрешённых пусков. Т.е. ракета готова поразить цель. Разве не так?


 Не совсем. Для Р-27р/эр захват ГСН перед пуском совсем не нужен, ракета инерциальной ситемой выводится в предполагаемый район цели (с коррекцией на траектории полета, в случае маневра цели), а потом уже там ГСН ищет отраженный сигнал и захватывает цель.

----------


## Sanych62

При применении Р-27Р/ЭР всё равно ведь необходимо ждать ПРа. Просто в этом случае, видимо, другой алгоритм его "загорания". Машина даст координаты цели, находящейся в захвате и дальность и т.д. А тепловая на траектории может захватить что угодно, если нет захвата ГСН (ПР-горит). Слышал, что Р-73 пускают (иногда) так: держат цель в захвате, зажимают боевую кнопку - ракета уходит при загорании ПРа.

----------


## Fighter

> При применении Р-27Р/ЭР всё равно ведь необходимо ждать ПРа. Просто в этом случае, видимо, другой алгоритм его "загорания". Машина даст координаты цели, находящейся в захвате и дальность и т.д. А тепловая на траектории может захватить что угодно, если нет захвата ГСН (ПР-горит). Слышал, что Р-73 пускают (иногда) так: держат цель в захвате, зажимают боевую кнопку - ракета уходит при загорании ПРа.


Ну тут особой разницы нет. Хотя особого смысла пускать Р-73 на Дmax, разве что в ППС -тоже нет. "Держать" цель в захвате тоже не составляет труда.  РЛС или ТП (с ЛД) захватывают цель, выдают данные на ГСН и после ее захвата, на Д мах загорается ПР. 
Вопрос про Р-27Т/ЭТ в том, что при прицеливании в РЛ с Р-27ЭТ, допустим, на Д-40км в ППС загорается ПР, это что, значит ГСН ее захватила? А на заявленной дальности 100 , тоже?

----------


## sden

> Не совсем. Для Р-27р/эр захват ГСН перед пуском совсем не нужен, ракета инерциальной ситемой выводится в предполагаемый район цели (с коррекцией на траектории полета, в случае маневра цели), а потом уже там ГСН ищет отраженный сигнал и захватывает цель.


Я правильно понял, РЛС носителя не переходит в режим непрерывной пеленгации цели во время работы инерциальной системы?  Или тут имеется ввиду, дальность захвата цели у ГСН Р-27р/эр около 10 км?

----------


## Sanych62

> Ну тут особой разницы нет. Хотя особого смысла пускать Р-73 на Дmax, разве что в ППС -тоже нет. "Держать" цель в захвате тоже не составляет труда.


 Имел в виду маневренный БВБ (к примеру, с использованием режима ВЕРТИКАЛЬ).

----------


## Sanych62

> Вопрос про Р-27Т/ЭТ в том, что при прицеливании в РЛ с Р-27ЭТ, допустим, на Д-40км в ППС загорается ПР, это что, значит ГСН ее захватила? А на заявленной дальности 100 , тоже?


 ПМСМ, если горит ПР и на ИЛСе индикация *27ЭТ* - то ГСН захватила цель и дальность пуска позволяет поразить её. А как получили (в реале или в теории) Дмах - не знаю.

----------


## Fighter

> Я правильно понял, РЛС носителя не переходит в режим непрерывной пеленгации цели во время работы инерциальной системы?  Или тут имеется ввиду, дальность захвата цели у ГСН Р-27р/эр около 10 км?


 Инерциальная система, хотя и очень простая, это у ракеты. Есть еще режим радиокоррекции, когда данные прогноза положения цели и реальности не совпадают. В этом случае по радиолинии в память ИСН вносятся изменения. А как РЛС с обычной антенной без ФАР, может без захвата точно определять координаты цели? Конечно, в режиме автосопровождения по угловым координатам и дальности! Так вот, для Р-27р/эр захват ГСН не был обязательным условием пуска. А для Р-27т/эт? Понятно с прицеливанием по ОЛС, если ТП что-то увидел, захватит и ГСН Р-27Т. А с прицеливанием с РЛ, а на Д=80?

----------


## Sanych62

> Я правильно понял, РЛС носителя не переходит в режим непрерывной пеленгации цели во время работы инерциальной системы?


 ПМСМ, надо держать цель в захвате (и это минус), иначе за счёт чего происходит коррекция траектории полёта ракеты?

----------


## Chizh

> Вопрос про Р-27Т/ЭТ в том, что при прицеливании в РЛ с Р-27ЭТ, допустим, на Д-40км в ППС загорается ПР, это что, значит ГСН ее захватила? А на заявленной дальности 100 , тоже?


Если ПР есть, значит Р-27Т что-то захватила.

----------


## Chizh

> А с прицеливанием с РЛ, а на Д=80?


Ждать захвата ГСН, иначе никак.

----------


## sden

Хорошо. А какой ресурс у ракет серии Р-27, Р-73.
Как я понимаю, с такими ракетами на подвесках истребители несут дежурство?

----------


## Lans2

> А для Р-27т/эт? Понятно с прицеливанием по ОЛС, если ТП что-то увидел, захватит и ГСН Р-27Т. А с прицеливанием с РЛ, а на Д=80?


то есть можно реализовать "режим скрытой атаки" (то есть без включения РЛС)?

----------


## Fighter

> то есть можно реализовать "режим скрытой атаки" (то есть без включения РЛС)?


 Без включения РЛС-да! Но в этом случае ОЛС должна измерять дальность с испльзованием ЛД. Сейчас на многих самолетах уже имеются приемники, оповещающие о лазерном облучении.

----------


## Fighter

> Хорошо. А какой ресурс у ракет серии Р-27, Р-73.
> Как я понимаю, с такими ракетами на подвесках истребители несут дежурство?


Ресурс, конечно, меньше, чем у самолета, и больше, чем у ракет "В-З" и, вполне, обеспечивает полеты из ДЗ и другие. Обычно, он установлен в количествах "взлетов-посадок",  и, реже, во времени наработки ГСН во включенном состоянии.

----------


## alexvolf

Добавлю...
Стоит отметить,что на общий ресурс Р-60  сказывается многократное охлаждение тепловой головки самонаведения  "Комар" (ОГС-60ТИ),ранее выпущенные ТГСН "Комар" имели фотоприемную часть без охлаждения.Тоже самое относится и к Р-73...

----------


## Chizh

> Без включения РЛС-да! Но в этом случае ОЛС должна измерять дальность с испльзованием ЛД. Сейчас на многих самолетах уже имеются приемники, оповещающие о лазерном облучении.


Можно добавить, что лазерный дальномер на Су-27 работает на дальности где-то до 6 км.

----------


## Lans2

> Без включения РЛС-да! Но в этом случае ОЛС должна измерять дальность с испльзованием ЛД.


а если дальность до цели превышает дальность действия ЛД? возможно ли использовать, если не секрет, Р-27Т/ТЭ по данным целеуказания от самолета ДРЛОиУ или наземных РЛС?

----------


## Chizh

> а если дальность до цели превышает дальность действия ЛД? возможно ли использовать, если не секрет, Р-27Т/ТЭ по данным целеуказания от самолета ДРЛОиУ или наземных РЛС?


Если ЛД не хватает дальности можно использовать поддержку РЛС.
С внешними источниками информации СУВ не связана.

----------


## Lans2

> Если ЛД не хватает дальности можно использовать поддержку РЛС.
> С внешними источниками информации СУВ не связана.


уяснил, спасибо
вероятно вопрос без ответа, но было бы любопытно прояснить, технически это (обеспечение целеуказание внешними источниками с обеспечением применения УРВВ по этим данных без задействования бортовых средств - РЛС, ЛД) было реализуемо для 80-х или 90-х годов...

----------


## Chizh

> уяснил, спасибо
> вероятно вопрос без ответа, но было бы любопытно прояснить, технически это (обеспечение целеуказание внешними источниками с обеспечением применения УРВВ по этим данных без задействования бортовых средств - РЛС, ЛД) было реализуемо для 80-х или 90-х годов...


Нет.
Эта концепция в настоящее время только прорабатывается и не у нас.

----------


## Lans2

> Нет.
> Эта концепция в настоящее время только прорабатывается и не у нас.


вообще то это заявляется как стандартная опция для УРВВ 5-го поколения...

----------


## Chizh

> вообще то это заявляется как стандартная опция для УРВВ 5-го поколения...


В настоящий момент УРВВ пятого поколения две, AIM-120 и AIM-9X. Для первой, в модификации AIM-120D сообщают о разработке возможности наведения с другого борта, но не с AWACS и тем более не с земли.

У нас про наведение с другого борта в свое время говорили про МиГ-31М с Р-37, но реально так и не сделали.

----------


## Lans2

> В настоящий момент УРВВ пятого поколения две, AIM-120 и AIM-9X.


почему две? а AIM-132 ASRAAM, IRIS-T, MICA, "Метеор"?



> У нас про наведение с другого борта в свое время говорили про МиГ-31М с Р-37, но реально так и не сделали.


Но я немного не об этом говорил. Не о буквально наведении с другого борта, а о возможности получения необходимого объема данных о цели в режиме реального времени от внешнего источника, что позволило бы истребителю применять свои УРВВ без включения РЛС по цели (за пределами визуального обнаружения).

----------


## Chizh

> почему две? а AIM-132 ASRAAM, IRIS-T, MICA, "Метеор"?


Да, согласен.
Эти ракеты тоже можно отнести к новому поколению. 




> Но я немного не об этом говорил. Не о буквально наведении с другого борта, а о возможности получения необходимого объема данных о цели в режиме реального времени от внешнего источника, что позволило бы истребителю применять свои УРВВ без включения РЛС по цели (за пределами визуального обнаружения).


Это пока фантастика.
Впрочем, с развитием сетевых ракетных технологий это вероятно будет возможно в не столь отдаленном будущем.

----------


## Lans2

> Это пока фантастика.


ну почему же, на УРВВ 5-го поколения уже реализован _захват цели на траектории (LOAL - "Lock-On After Launch") обеспечивается при целеуказании от инерциальной системы. В этом режиме инерциальная навигационная система управляет ракетой по прогнозируемому положению цели и осуществляет целеуказание ГСН до момента захвата и перехода на самонаведение. ГСН обеспечивает распознавание образов целей и их идентификацию по заданным признакам. Захват цели на траектории используется: в дальнем воздушном бою за пределами дальности захвата ГСН, при размещении ракеты внутри фюзеляжа (F-35), а также в условиях работы самолета-носителя в объединенной информационной сети. В последнем случае УР AIM-9X может использовать данные дистанционного целеуказания, передаваемые на самолет-носитель по линии связи с других истребителей группы и разведывательных самолетов, т.е. действовать в соответствии с развивающейся концепцией централизованно-сетевой технологии обеспечения боевых действий NCW ("Network-centric Warfare"). При этом возможен, например, пуск ракеты в заднюю полусферу самолета-носителя ("через плечо")._

----------


## FLOGGER

Крутится у меня один дурацкий вопрос в голове: почему у штатников AIM-9 продолжает совершенствоваться и уже дошла до 5-го поколения, а у нас К-13 осталась анахронизмом? Или это не так?

----------


## Lans2

я так понимаю у нас все закончилось на проекте К-14, зато мы создали К-72 задав всем тон при разработке новых УРВВ

ЗЫ:к тому же AIM-9X это совершенно новая ракета...

----------


## Chizh

> В последнем случае УР AIM-9X может использовать данные дистанционного целеуказания, передаваемые на самолет-носитель по линии связи с других истребителей группы и разведывательных самолетов, т.е. действовать в соответствии с развивающейся концепцией централизованно-сетевой технологии обеспечения боевых действий NCW ("Network-centric Warfare").


Вот это и есть пока фантастика, но в стадии разработки.

----------


## FLOGGER

> я так понимаю у нас все закончилось на проекте К-14, зато мы создали К-72 задав всем тон при разработке новых УРВВ


Простите, я не очень в курсе, - так мы сейчас в области УРВВ "впереди планеты всей"? А на каких самолетах у нас применяется К-72?



> ЗЫ:к тому же AIM-9X это совершенно новая ракета...


Т. е., она даже внешне уже не похожа на Sidewinder?

----------


## Lans2

> Вот это и есть пока фантастика, но в стадии разработки.


Простите фантастика что? Названные УРВВ серийные, сетецентрические технологии это тоже реальность сегодняшнего дня.

----------


## Lans2

> Простите, я не очень в курсе, - так мы сейчас в области УРВВ "впереди планеты всей"? А на каких самолетах у нас применяется К-72?


К-72 - Р-73
_...На развитие зарубежных ракет этого типа большое влияние оказала российская ракета Р-73 (АА-11, Archer - по обозначениям НАТО). Ракета Р-73 была принята на вооружение в 1983 г. и в течение длительного времени считалась лучшей в мире ракетой малой дальности.
   С 1991 г. ракета Р-73 имеется в распоряжении ряда зарубежных стран,
что дало возможность зарубежным специалистам подробно изучить ее конструкцию и характеристики для использования в собственных разработках. Ракета Р-73 служила неким эталоном, сравнение с которым сопровождало все новые разработки зарубежных ракет этого типа. Под влиянием ракеты Р-73 практически на всех перспективных зарубежных ракетах малой дальности используются комбинированные аэрогазодинамические системы управления и большие углы отклонения координаторов ИГС. Это обеспечивает возможность применения ракет при пусках с предельно малых дальностей при больших начальных пеленгах по интенсивно маневрирующим целям. С появлением новых зарубежных ракет "Сайдуиндер" AIM-9X (США), ASRAAM AIM-132 (Англия), IRIS-T (Германия), A-Darter (ЮАР), MICA IR (Франция) лидирующее положение ракеты Р-73 было утрачено._
Состояние и перспективы развития оружия класса "В.-В." для истребителей 5-го поколения. ФГУП "ГосНИИАС".




> Т. е., она даже внешне уже не похожа на Sidewinder?


 _Преемственность в создании ракеты AIM-9X по отношению к предыдущим модификациям определяется принятием прежних значений калибра 127 мм, стартовой массы, использованием двигателя и боевого снаряжения предыдущих моделей, существующих узлов подвески под носителями и интерфейса связи с бортом самолетов. Это позволило обеспечить применение ракеты AIM-9X на всех самолетах, использующих ракеты семейства "Сайдуиндер", ускорить и удешевить разработку. В дальнейшем предполагается заменить существующий двигатель другим, при разработке которого будут использованы результаты НИОКР, проводимых в США и рассчитанных на длительные сроки.
    Несмотря на преемственность конструкции, модификация AIM-9X представляет собой фактически новую ракету. Изменена аэродинамическая компоновка со схемы "утка" на "нормальную" бескрылую схему с носовыми дестабилизаторами, применен полный автопилот вместо безавтопилотного принципа стабилизации, использовано комбинированное аэрогазодинамическое управление с расположением интегрированного привода аэродинамических и газовых рулей в хвостовой части ракеты.
   Особенность ракеты состоит в том, что принятая бескрылая компоновка с носовыми дестабилизаторами является статически неустойчивой при освобожденных хвостовых рулях. В балансировочных режимах рули имеют положительные местные углы атаки и создают положительную подъемную силу. Выход ракеты на углы атаки может осуществляться за счет собственной неустойчивости при освобождении рулей, а балансировка - производиться при затормаживании рулей в нужном положении. Данная схема работает аналогично схеме ракеты AMRAAM. Возможно, что благодаря данному техническому решению в ракете AIM-9X удалось решить проблему размещения привода рулей и газодинамических органов вокруг трубы газовода двигателя при столь малом калибре корпуса. Благодаря отсутствию крыла с узлами крепления и роллеронами, используемого на прежних модификациях, и другим мерам по облагораживанию внешних обводов ракета AIM-9X имеет существенно меньшее аэродинамическое сопротивление и значительно
улучшенные баллистические характеристики даже при существующем двигателе прежних моделей._
Источник тот же.

----------


## Chizh

> Простите фантастика что? Названные УРВВ серийные, сетецентрические технологии это тоже реальность сегодняшнего дня.


На сколько мне известно, о пусках AIM-9X block II с наведением от внешнего источника пока не сообщалось.

----------


## PPV

> К-72 - Р-73 ...


К-72 не было, было "изделие 72", она же К-73, принята на вооружение 22.06.1984 под обозначением Р-73...

----------


## Lans2

по поводу "изделия 72" в курсе, но честно говоря думал что и она же К-72

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел и Lans2, спасибо за разъяснения, всего не знал. 
Но, все же, мне кажется, что я не получил ответа на свой вопрос: почему AIM-9 развивалась на протяжении полувека (и сейчас еще вполне успешно летает и применяется), а у нас К-13 нет? Она считалась у нас бесперспективной?

----------


## PPV

> ...Но, все же, мне кажется, что я не получил ответа на свой вопрос: почему AIM-9 развивалась на протяжении полувека (и сейчас еще вполне успешно летает и применяется), а у нас К-13 нет? Она считалась у нас бесперспективной?


Валера, линия развития Р-3 в СССР была примерно такая: 
Р-3, Р-3Р (с р/л ГСН), Р-13М, Р-13М1, К-14 (в серию уже не пошла), на этом все закончилось. Вообще информации на эту тему достаточно, см. например, здесь: http://www.popmech.ru/blogs/post/698-chast-1-5/

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо. Про поп-мех не знал.

----------


## Lans2

Хотелось бы прояснить следующий момент. Относительно дальности стрельбы УРВВ. Обычно для конкретных моделей в различных источниках (вкл. официальные) указываются некая "типовая" величина, например для AIM-120C-5 - 105 км. Однако, насколько я понимаю, реально эта величина зависит от ряда условий. Мне доводилось слышать, что эти максимальные величины получают при пусках УРВВ на высотах порядка 10-12 км и сверхзвуковых скоростях (соотвественно при пусках, допустим на малых высотах, с учетом большей плотности воздуха там, дальность стрельбы будет уже значительно меньше), это так?

----------


## Антон

Да.так же максимальная дальность-это дальность по "не маневрирующей" цели.

----------


## alexvolf

> Да.так же максимальная дальность-это дальность по "не маневрирующей" цели.


 Если говорить в целом о дальности,то следует заметить, что этот показатель число условный и обычно зависит от расчетного времени горения гомогенного(двухосновного) или гетерогенного твердого топлива в РТТД и соответственно развиваемой тяги.Процесс работы РТТД обычно рассматривают в соответствии с законом сохранения вещества...

----------


## Вован22

Для практических целей важны две дальности
Дмах- определяющая в конкретных условиях пуска, с учетом ограничений на ракету, Зону Возможных Пусков. Она может быть рассчитана как по не маневрирующей цели, так и по маневрирующей.
И дальность Др мах, рассчитываемая в вычислителе.
 Дмах и Дрмах могут несколько отличаться, в сторону небольшого уменьшения последней.

----------


## Lans2

никогда не видел такого варианта подвески, судя по подписи это штатная АПУ (?) разработанная поляками  :Confused:

----------


## C-22

Польская разработка, еще фото....

----------


## FLOGGER

У него там УПК-23-250, что ли?

----------


## C-22

Подвесная пушечная гондола ГП-9

----------


## Lans2

> Польская разработка, еще фото....


к сожалению у нас такими не балуются... :Frown:

----------


## Intruder

А кто будет заказывать??? Генералы "от торговли мебелью" что-ли..........

----------


## FLOGGER

> к сожалению у нас такими не балуются...


А чем "не балуются"? 21-е с ГП-9 у нас были, спаренные АПУ с Р-60  и сейчас есть...

----------


## Igor_k

АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ФОРУМ на AVIA.RU - Вопрос летчикам-истребителям по ракетам ВВ

----------


## lindr

Вот интересно, оказывается внешний вид Х-32 до сих пор засекречен. Или составители ПДИТР перестраховались  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Lans2

как будет правильней - П-72 или АПУ-73?

----------


## PPV

правильно П-72

----------


## Lans2

хм...
тогда откуда пошло АПУ-73? В юбилейном издании Дукса например АПУ-73...   :Confused: 
а АПУ-60 то же не верно? П-60?

----------


## PPV

П-72 - см. здесь: ГосМКБ «Вымпел» 
Для Р-60 АПУ называлосьЕМНИП, АПУ-62

----------


## Lans2

> П-72 - см. здесь:


давно знаком
но похоже правильно и так и так
на форуме ScaleModels.ru например пишут:
_....Nazar, спасибо за АПУ-73. Узнал и у своих АВшников. П-72 это шифр ка Т-10..._
_...Да не за что, обычно в документах ( в том числе и технических ), насколько мне известно, пишут к примеру
АПУ-73-1 (изд.П-72), или АПУ-73-2 (изд.П-72Д), где изд. соответственно изделие..._



> Для Р-60 АПУ называлосьЕМНИП, АПУ-62


имхо, все же АПУ-60

----------


## PPV

У нас во всех документах фигурируют только вышеозвученные мной обозначения, максимум, с различными их модификациями.
Про АПУ-62 - аналогичная ситуация, но в разных источниках действительно фигурируют оба обозначения.
В отношении пускового устройства для Р-73, насколько мне представляется, ситуация следующая:
АПУ-73 должно было стать официальным обозначением, а П-72 было заводским шифром, и это было связано с заводским шифром ракеты, которая обзначалась индексом "72". Прижились оба. 
Вообще на "Вымпеле" наличествует определенная вольница в обозначениях изделий - как официальных, так и шифрованных. Сравните, например, пусковые, предназначенные для Р-27 (которое изд. 470) называются АКУ-470 и АПУ-470, а не АКУ-27 и АПУ-27, как следовало бы...
Правда, изначально К-73 делали не на "Вымпеле"...

----------


## Lans2

вообще логично, по вопросу документов у меня нет, но вот попалось руководство по технической эксплуатации самолетов 2 и 2М (тоже заметьте!), там не АПУ-60, а П-62... думаю в моем случае ситуация аналогичная...

----------


## Lans2

> Вообще на "Вымпеле" наличествует определенная вольница в обозначениях изделий - как официальных, так и шифрованных. Сравните, например, пусковые, предназначенные для Р-27 (которое изд. 470) называются АКУ-470 и АПУ-470, а не АКУ-27 и АПУ-27, как следовало бы...
> Правда, изначально К-73 делали не на "Вымпеле"...


а еще АПУ-170 и АКУ-170, АКУ-410...  видимо индекс пусковых по "изделие ХХХ"

----------


## lindr

Ну а для Х-35 (оно же изделие 78) есть устройство ПП-Х-35 

из документации на Ил-38 


> SD СИСТЕМА ПОДГОТОВКИ И ПУСКА РР-КН-35 Регламент технического обслуживания





> ....проверку работоспособности изделия РР-КН-35 совместно с подве-
> шенными на АПУ-38 изделиями 78Э


Аббревиатур много  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fencer

Немного не по теме.Авиационные средства поражения,выставленные по случаю 100-летия ВВС России на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба) 12 августа 2012 года (авиагруппа 6983-й авиабазы 3-го командования ВВС и ПВО ВВО).На первом фото шестиствольная авиационная пушка ГШ-6-23М с патронным ящиком и снарядами (Су-24М2 вооружены такой пушкой),на втором фото на переднем плане блок НУРС Б-13Л и на заднем плане блок НУРС Б-8ВМ1,на третьем фото две БЕТАБ-500 (бетонобойная авиабомба),на четвертом фото ГШ-6-23М и за ней слева Б-13Л и справа Б-8М1,на пятом фото слева Б-13Л и справа Б-8М1,за блоками слева две ФАБ-500М-54 (фугасная авиабомба),по центру АГИТАБ-500-300 (агитационная авиабомба) и левей две БЕТАБ-500,на шестом фото слева две ФАБ-500М-54 и справа АГИТАБ-500-300,на седьмом фото первые две БЕТАБ-500,в центре АГИТАБ-500-300 и далее две ФАБ-500М-54,на восьмом фото ближе Б-13Л и дальше Б-8М1,на девятом и десятом фото вся экспозиция авиационного вооружения,когда народ разошелся.

----------


## Red307

Не очень понимаю, зачем в СССР разрабатывались одновременно две ПРРЛС ракеты - Х-31П и Х-58?

----------


## Polikarpoff

"одновременно" это как? Х-58 принята на вооружение в 78-ом, а 31-я в 89-ом...

----------


## PPV

> Не очень понимаю, зачем в СССР разрабатывались одновременно две ПРРЛС ракеты - Х-31П и Х-58?


Не одновременно. Х-58 проектировалась с 1967-го и к 1978 году ее испытания были завершены. Х-31 проектировалась с 1975-го ...

----------


## Red307

10 лет не срок для смены поколения
Фактически они обе сейчас стоят на вооружении, параллельно модернизируютсч.. Две однотипные ракеты.

И кстати получается, 58ю ещё  не приняли, а 31ю уже начали разрабатывать..

----------


## PPV

> 10 лет не срок для смены поколения
> Фактически они обе сейчас стоят на вооружении, параллельно модернизируютсч.. Две однотипные ракеты.
> 
> И кстати получается, 58ю ещё  не приняли, а 31ю уже начали разрабатывать..


Вы, конечно, гораздо лучше понимаете суть этого вопроса...

----------


## Red307

> Вы, конечно, гораздо лучше понимаете суть этого вопроса...


А чего сразу наезды?
Я поэтому и спросил, что за странная ситуация. Сейчас две фактически однотипных ракеты стоят на вооружении. С чем это связано? Что бы различным ОКБ дать работу, или есть какие-то технические нюансы?
Или спрашивать уже тут запрещено?

----------


## Fencer

Управляемое оружие «ВОЗДУХ – ПОВЕРХНОСТЬ» http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...ba843184a2.pdf

----------


## Fencer

НАР С-25-О s-25o_0008

----------


## Fencer

Противокорабельная ракета Х-35УЭ-007 https://russianplanes.net/id307356#comment_255838

----------

